# Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute
​*
Dank der recht umfangreichen (und im Vergleich zu uns sehr günstigen) Angelerlaubnis in den Niederlanden (Vispas) ergeben sich für Angler dort interessante Angelmöglichkeiten. 

Wir haben die beiden Spinnangler *Dennis Knoll* und *Mirko Schlüsselburg* einen halben Tag lang in den Niederladen begleitet und uns von Ihnen ihre bevorzugte Angeltechnik zeigen lassen:

*Das "Spot-Hopping" mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer
*
Nicht nur, dass man in den Niederlanden mit einem Angelschein zigtausende Hektar Gewässer im ganzen Land befischen kann, auch wird in den Niederlanden deutlich weniger Fisch entnommen als z. B. in Deutschland. 

So verwundert es nicht, dass auch in kleineren Fließgewässern oft überraschend gute Bestände an Raubfischen in beachtlichen Größen zu finden sind.

Trotz der traumhaften Bedingungen: 
Beim Angeln in Holland springen die Fische deshalb noch lange nicht von selbst in den Kescher. An den langen, oft schnurgeraden Kanälen, Gräben, Sielen und Poldern will der Fisch erstmal gefunden werden. 

Doch es gibt natürlich "HotSpots".

Aufgrund der oft flachen und nicht so breiten Gewässer sind die HotSpots meistens aber klein und schnell abgeangelt. 

So macht es sowohl Sinn wie auch viel Spaß, an einem Tag viele verschiedene Spots an unterschiedlichen Gewässern anzufahren und diese abzuangeln. 
Der Vispas machts möglich!

Auch wir in Deutschland beangeln ja immer unterschiedliche Spots. 
Meist aber am gleichen Gewässer, das man sozusagen "abarbeitet", weil man fürs nächste schon wieder einen neuen Erlaubnisschein benötigt.

In den Niederlanden hat man die Freiheit einfach nahezu überall angeln zu dürfen. 
Wo es interessant aussieht hält man an, checkt kurz über die App ob man angeln darf, und legt los. 

Hat man eine Stelle abgeangelt heißt es: 
Rein ins Auto, ein paar Kilometer weiter zum nächsten Gewässer, zum nächsten Spot, zum nächsten Versuch. 

Fast überall sind gute Fänge möglich. Man muss aber eben für den (Ziel)Fisch arbeiten!

Eine spannende, sehr kurzweilige Art des Angelns, bei der man viele Gewässer kennen lernen kann, vieles ausprobieren, vieles erleben. 

Wie man diese Spots finden kann, wie eine App dabei hilft, was man an einzelnen Spots zu beachten hat, welche Köder taugen etc., all das stellen Dennis und Mirko vor.

Zusätzlich werden noch die einfachen rechtlichen Punkte beschrieben, wie man einfach und preisgünstig zum ganz legalen Angeln in den Niederlanden kommt, wie man den Vispas erhält, was zu beachten ist (und das mit ab ca. 35 Euro/Jahr für die ganzen Niederlande auch noch richtig günstig). 

Wer sich mit dem Gedanken trägt, mal das Spinnfischen an Kanälen, Gräben, Sielen und Poldern in Holland zu versuchen und dazu Infos braucht, dem wünschen wir viel Spaß beim Video gucken.

Und wer ohne diesen "Hintergedanken" das Video guckt, der wird dann (fast) sicher Lust bekommen, auch selber einmal das "Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute" mit dem "Spot-Hopping" zu versuchen.

Das Video:



https://youtu.be/UR51AAb5uA8 



Dennis ist ja hier im Forum auch unterwegs, wenn Fragen kommen zu Vispas, Spots, Gerät, Taktik etc., wird er sicher gerne antworten.


--------------------------------------------​Weitere, grundlegende Informationen zum Angeln in den Niederlanden für Touristen:
http://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/

Vispass online bestellen:
http://www.vispas.nl/

Karte der im Vispass enthaltenen Angelgewässer in den Niederlanden:
http://www.visplanner.nl/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben die beiden Spinnangler *Dennis Knoll* und *Mirko Schlüsselburg* einen halben Tag lang in den Niederladen begleitet und uns von Ihnen ihre bevorzugte Angeltechnik zeigen lassen:


Um das klarzustellen:
REINE Angel/Drehzeit!

Morgen um 5 Uhr los in D (knappe 600 km einfach), bis abends kurz vor 24 Uhr dann im Zimmer in Meppen durch, das ist bei uns dann ein "halber Drehtag"!
:g:g:g


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Super Video #6 Sag mal Thomas kannst auch Angeln oder nur sabbeln :q und dann mit dem Hanf Pflanzen.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

ich Moderator - angeln lass ich die, dies besser können ;-)) 

Ich dacht ich steh im Wald - ääääh Hanffeld - aber klaro, Industriehanf halt..


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich Moderator - angeln lass ich die, dies besser können ;-))
> 
> Ich dacht ich steh im Wald - ääääh Hanffeld - aber klaro, Industriehanf halt..



Ja ist klaro


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Holland ist ja richtig Angler freundlich im Gegensatz zu uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

was nicht schwer ist..

Aber ja, und wenn Du da durch fährst, da siehste viele Frauen mit Kindern am stippen in den Kanälen mitten im Dorf/Stadt, teilweise ganze Familien - echt klasse....

Und wenn Niederländer auf Dich zukommen als Angler (machen die gerne), echt alle zuerst mal (sehr) freundlich (gibt sicher auch andere - war da halt unser Erfahrung). Und die kommen auch, sind neugierig etc... 

Mir hat das persönlich sehr gefallen, ich werde da sicher nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein..

Niederlande mögen Angler - ich mag Niederlande zum Angeln ;-)))


----------



## Wander-HH (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Moin Thomas,

super Video und tolle Infos. #6#6#6

Da bekomme ich - als gebürtiger emmenaar - doch glatt Heimweh.  Unter der Brücke habe ich mit meinen 3 Brüdern gefühlte "tausend" mal geangelt und der "Oranjekanaal" war einer unsere Hausstrecken.

Das Angeln kann so entspannt sein und sogar Spaß machen. :vik: Sogar ohne Behördenmist und grossartig angelegte uneinheitliche Regelwerke. |bigeyes

P.s. Schön, dass du endlich den Unterschied zwischen Holland (Nord- und Südholland) und Niederlande kennst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

grins - musste da schon an Dich denken, weil wir uns ja kennen - aber dass Du aus Emmen kommst, das wusst ich nicht.

Ein Lob von Dir fürs Video als ehemaligem "Eingeborenen" ist mir da doppelt was wert.

Daher DANKE!!


PS:
Angeln ist bei euch definitiv besser als Fussball!! 
;-))))))


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - musste da schon an Dich denken, weil wir uns ja kennen - aber dass Du aus Emmen kommst, das wusst ich nicht.
> 
> Ein Lob von Dir fürs Video als ehemaligem "Eingeborenen" ist mir da doppelt was wert.
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## Wander-HH (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Nachtrag.

Den Visplaner kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Einfach bei "Plaatsnaam" den Ort oder Bundesland (Provincie) eingeben und schon erhält man eine Übersicht wo man angeln darf oder nicht. |rolleyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> PS:
> Angeln ist bei euch definitiv besser als Fussball!!
> ;-))))))


Pffffffff |sagnix Deutschland ist schon gestraft genug.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

@Wander-HH

Wusste auch nicht, dass du ursprünglich aus der Emmener Ecke kommst. 
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen da oben in deiner alten Heimat. 

Ruhig, interessante Landschaft und natürlich Wasser, Wasser, Wasser #6 

Das mit der Visplanner-App ist ein Hammer. Gerade die Funktion, dass man sich anhand seines Standorts anzeigen lassen kann wo man angeln darf ist schon absolut genial.

Es gibt dort soviel Wasser und soviele interessante Stellen, man weiß gar nicht wo man anfangen soll. 

Wir waren ja zum filmen da, weshalb ich selber nicht angeln konnte. Das werde ich aber garantiert nochmal machen. Rumfahren, anhalten wo es gut aussieht und angeln - traumhaft! #6


----------



## Bibbelmann (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Erfrischend, zu sehen dass es auch gaanz anders geht. Und  mehr als gut!


----------



## Nuesse (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Bei Min.8:13 Fischereiabgabe Mittelfinger :q

Klasse Film #6 nur am outfit sollte Dennis noch arbeiten,die Mütze passt farblich nicht zum Rest .


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

passiert mir immer wieder beim aufzählen mit dem Mittelfinger ;-)))

Passt hier aber zumindest thematisch sehr gut ;-))

Aber man sieht, wie genau ihr zuschaut ;-))


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ein richtig gutes Video! Hat Spass gemacht. 

 Das Jackett würde ich allerdings wirklich nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

ich fand meines cool - trag ich immer...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Der Videodrehr war schon eine ganz besondere Erfahrung. Da noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an Thomas und Franz. Ein toller Tag und klasse umgesetzt. #6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ja, und wenn Du da durch fährst, da siehste viele Frauen mit Kindern am stippen in den Kanälen mitten im Dorf/Stadt, teilweise ganze Familien - echt klasse....


Ich fand es ebenfalls auch sehr faszinierend. Normalerweise achte ich auf so etwas nicht mehr. Aber da ihr dabei gewesen seid, musste ich schon schmunzeln, als direkt zu Anfang eine Mutter mit ihren Kids am stippen war oder später ein Mädel an einem Spot mit der Spinnrute war, welchen wir eigentlich anfahren wollten. Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen anderen Anglern.
Schon toll so ein Land, wo das Angeln zur Kultur gehört.



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Unter der Brücke habe ich mit meinen 3 Brüdern gefühlte "tausend" mal geangelt und der "Oranjekanaal" war einer unsere Hausstrecken.


Die Brücke und der Kanal am Anfang des Videos sind noch sehr neu. Die gibt es glaube ich erst wenige Jahre, sind aber direkt an den Oranjekanaal angebunden.



Nuesse schrieb:


> Klasse Film #6 nur am outfit sollte Dennis noch arbeiten,die Mütze passt farblich nicht zum Rest .


Den Fedora hatte ich vergessen 
Aber davon ab, es geht ja in erster Linie um das Angeln und die Informationen, nicht um die Kleidung. Ist ja ein Bootssteg und kein Laufsteg :q


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Hey Dennis und Mirko,
und natürlich Thomas,

Vielen Dank für den tollen Viedeobericht. Sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

denke, dass gerade Angler, die das erste Mal in die Niederlande (hallo Wander ;-) ) zum Angeln wollen, da das grundlegende mitbekommen können - das war jedenfalls unser Intention dabei.

Neben dem spannenden Spot-Hopping mit der Spinnrute..


----------



## gambinho (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Werd ich heut Abend zum einschlafen gucken!!
Schiele öfters neidisch auf Holland... Nicht nur wegen den vielen und fischreichen Gewässern, sondern vor allem wegen dem Vispas


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

von Köln rüber ist jedenfalls einfacher als bei mir ausm Raum Stuttgart...

Den Neid teile ich inzwischen.....


----------



## gambinho (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Das stimmt.
Sich einfach unkompliziert einen Schein zu kaufen, der einen berechtigt in sovielen Gewässern zu fischen ist einfach ein Traum.
Wenn ich dann daran denke, mir hier für jede Pfütze eine Karte kaufen zu müssen...


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

schön erklärt wie die Niederländer mit ihren Vispas etc. uns angeltechnisch weit voraus sind. Ich befürchte leider, dass wir solche Zustände hier in D niemals haben werden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



gambinho schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann daran denke, mir hier für jede Pfütze eine Karte kaufen zu müssen...


Das ist der eine Punkt.
Der andere sind die Zustände an unseren Gewässern. Nicht alle aber viele Gewässer sind kaputt, überfischt oder durch andere Einflüsse kaputt gemacht.

So bei uns. Tankerunglück, Vertiefungen durch die Meyer Werft, schlechte Wasserqualität und sehr hoher Angeldruck haben das Gewässer hier sehr schwierig und kaputt gemacht.

Da bin ich wenigstens froh das Privileg zu haben, im Nachbarland mein Hobby ausleben zu dürfen. Ein Traum.

Und unsere Nachbar pflegen ihre Gewässer. Die Gewässer werden im Sommer durch Pumpen mit Sauerstoff versorgt, die Gewässer regelmäßig gemäht und auch Gewässer mit zu viel Kraut von diesem befreit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

in D vielleicht, aber in B-W????


----------



## Mefomaik (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank für diese Zusammenstellung,echt super!

Ich wohne leider knapp 3h( Ecke Rotenburg) bis zum dichtesten Spot weit weg, sonst würde ich gar nicht überlegen...

Aber für 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft oder ein Urlaub mal ne Reise wert!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

ich kanns nur empfehlen!

Danke für Lob.


----------



## Fischknipser (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ich wohne knapp 15 km von den Niederlanden entfernt und habe seit einigen Jahren keinen Vispass.
Seit ich das Video gesehen Habe,überlege ich wieder mir nen Schein zu holen. 
Damals war ich nie sicher ob man nun im Gewässer angeln darf oder nicht,scheint sich ja vereinfacht zu haben. 

Das Video macht jedenfalls Spass auf mehr.....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Mit APP:
Schweineeinfach!

freut mich, wenn wir Appetit machen konnten ;-)


----------



## Wander-HH (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Wander-HH
> 
> Wusste auch nicht, dass du ursprünglich aus der Emmener Ecke kommst.
> Hat mir sehr gut gefallen da oben in deiner alten Heimat.
> ...


Es ist einfach schade, dass Hamburg nicht näher an der NL-Grenze liegt. Sonst hätte ich mit Sicherheit einen Vispas und die geniale App. :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

bin ja nicht so der video freund, aber das hat mir echt gut gefallen. besonders die erklärungen, kein oberlehrergeschwafel, sondern von anglern für angler.
dennoch traurig zu sehen wie herrlich unbürokratisch das woanders geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

wohl wahr (das mitm unkompliziert - fürs den Rest: dannggee ;-))) )...


----------



## Spiker86 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Nettes Video..
Schönen Dank an dich Dennis 
Spots geschickt bedeckt gehalten

Mach weiter so ,klasse!
Wir sehen uns am Wasser

Beste Grüße daniel


----------



## Wander-HH (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...
> Die Brücke und der Kanal am Anfang des Videos sind noch sehr neu. Die gibt es glaube ich erst wenige Jahre, sind aber direkt an den Oranjekanaal angebunden.
> ...


Du hast Recht Dennis. Das ist die Brücke die ich meinte und ca. 3.5 Km vom damaligen Wohnort entfernt. 

Unsere Hechte haben wir damals in den diversen Kanälen direkt unterhalb von Emmer-Erfscheidenveen gefangen.:vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Nettes Video..
> Schönen Dank an dich Dennis
> Spots geschickt bedeckt gehalten


Danke dir Daniel 

In erster Linie waren es fast nur Spots - die nicht unbekannt und sehr offensichtlich sind, die also grundsätzlich eh jeder schon beangelt.




Wander-HH schrieb:


> Du hast Recht Dennis. Das ist die Brücke die ich meinte und ca. 3.5 Km vom damaligen Wohnort entfernt.
> 
> Unsere Hechte haben wir damals in den diversen Kanälen direkt unterhalb von Emmer-Erfscheidenveen gefangen.:vik:


Die Brücke kenne ich auch, das müsste mein erster NL Angeltag gewesen sein, wo ich dort mal von einem Niederländer hingeschickt worden bin, dem die Hechte beim Friedfisch Ansitz stören :q
War auch damals besetzt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Super Video, super erklärt.#6
Kleine Ergänzung: Dritte Rutte und/oder Nachtangeln ist erlaubt wenn es im Buch oder der App markiert ist (wie ihr erklärt habt) *und* wenn man den dementsprechenden Hologramm Aufkleber gekauft habt.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/nachtvis-derde-hengel/


----------



## markusR (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Hallo tolles Video. Leider halten sich viele Angler,gerade die neuen an die Videos.Kollegen das angeln in oder vor Schleusen kostet 350 Euronen.Da gibt es auch kein Augenzwinkern von der BOA. Warum zeigt ihr sowas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Genau das wurde erklärt von Dennis im Video, wie es laut ihm und seinen Nachfragen in der Region Groningen ist, wo das war:
Verboten in Schleusenbecken zu angeln, erlaubt davor und dahinter.

Und in Schleusenbecken wurde nicht geangelt, als wir gedreht haben.


----------



## lute (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Super Film, danke Thomas und Dennis.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Schön gemachtes Video und die wichtigen Informationen gut erklärt. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

danke Jungs!

wir versuchen halt das AB-Motto umzusetzen:
Info und Unterhaltung..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



markusR schrieb:


> Hallo tolles Video. Leider halten sich viele Angler,gerade die neuen an die Videos.Kollegen das angeln in oder vor Schleusen kostet 350 Euronen.Da gibt es auch kein Augenzwinkern von der BOA. Warum zeigt ihr sowas?


Hallo Markus,

in dem Video habe ich es bereits versucht zu erklären. (bitte ganz schauen)
Es gibt immer wieder "angebliche" Regelungen die nicht der Realität entsprechen. Eines dieser Irrtümer ist das Angeln "vor" Schleusen oder an Stauwehren.

Neben den "allgemeinen" Regelungen gibt es noch die "regionalen" Regeln. Für Groningen/Drenthe (Seite 134 im Buch) lauten die wie folgt:


> Bijzondere voorwaarden
> - Het is verboden meer dan één snoek in bezit te hebben.
> - Het is verboden te vissen vanaf bruggen en *in sluiskolken*.
> Daarnaast is het verboden te vissen binnen een afstand van
> ...


Auf Deutsche:


> - Es ist verboten mehr als einen Hecht zu besitzen.
> - Es ist verboten, von Brücken, *in Schleusenbecken* oder innerhalb eines Abstands von 50 Metern von Fischtreppen und anderen Fischpassagen zu angeln.
> - Es ist verboten sich mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen auf Schaupfaden zu befinden.


Dort steht explizit dass das Angeln "in" Schleusenbecken nicht erlaubt ist. Vor und hinter den Schleusenbecken ist es erlaubt, wenn keine anderen Regeln dies verbieten. Andere Regeln können spezifische Regeln für das jeweilige Gewässer sein oder aber wenn Schilder angebracht worden sind, die einen gewissen Abstand zur Schleuse erfordern.

Da es immer wieder Leute gab (sowohl Deutsche als auch Niederländer), die mir gewisse Regeln erzählen wollten, die es im Buch nicht gibt, habe ich explizit bei der Sportfischerei Niederlande nachgefragt und die passenden Antworten erhalten. Ich würde nicht an den Stellen angeln, wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre.

Die Diskussion hatte ich bereits einige Male und bisher konnte mir keiner eine Stelle im Buch nennen, wo es angeblich verboten sein sollte. Sofern du eine Stelle im Buch hast, nach der es deiner Meinung nach verboten ist, gib mir doch bitte eben die Stelle im Buch durch. Dann kann ich dies prüfen und ggf. Unstimmigkeiten aufklären.

---

Danke für das Feedback Leute #6


----------



## lute (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wir versuchen haolt das AB-Motto umzusetzen:
> Info und Unterhaltung..



Und das ist euch hiermit super gelungen, weit besser als den ganzen anderen komerziellen Kollegen aus der Angelszene. So viele Informationen über das Angeln in Holland, plus ein wenig Unterhaltung, das kenne ich so aus keinen anderen Film.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

oha - ganz vielen Dank!
Mit zwei so guten Akteuren wie Dennis und Mirko und einem erstklassigen Kameramann/Schneider wie Franz ist das  halt möglich!

Danke.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



markusR schrieb:


> Hallo tolles Video. Leider halten sich viele Angler,gerade die neuen an die Videos.Kollegen das angeln in oder vor Schleusen kostet 350 Euronen.Da gibt es auch kein Augenzwinkern von der BOA. Warum zeigt ihr sowas?



Deine 350 € stimmen auch nicht.. Angeln vor Wehren mit Fischtreppe kostet 150,00 €!!!
Der Rest ist genauso wie Dennis erklärt hat..
Meistens ist es so, dass auch noch Hinweisschilder aufgestellt werden, man ist dann schon auf der sicheren Seite, bzw. ist der Teil (wo nicht geangelt werden darf) dann hellblau und nicht dunkelblau gefärbt im Visplanner!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Video hilft ;-)) 
Gefällt mir .....



Lazer45 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> klasse Beitrag - tolles Video, unterhaltsam und informativ #6
> 
> ...


----------



## gambinho (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Hab's jetzt auch gesehen. Super Video mal wieder!!
Was mich interessieren würde: Sind die meisten Kanäle und Polder dort miteinander und auch mit den Flüssen verbunden, oder wird besetzt, denn wie kommt es, dass z.T auch in den kleinsten Poldern dicke Zander stehen?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Mirr schien da viel miteinander verbunden - aber ich hab ja nur geschwafelt vor der Kamera - kannn Dir vielleicht Dennis erklären.


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Endlich mal ein Video aus meiner Nachbarschaft :vik:

Wohne ca. 1km von der holländischen Grenze entfernt und die Gewässer aus dem Film sind mir wohl bekannt.
Es gibt schon geile Gewässer hier in der Nähe, nicht nur auf Raubfisch sondern auch auf Karpfen und gerade im Winter angel ich sehr gerne mal in den tiefen Kanälen mit Kopfrute oder Feeder auf Weißfisch.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Emsland#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

stimmt - Ortsschild mit Twist hab ich gesehen und "lets twist again" gesungen - Franz war nicht begeistert.. ;-)))


----------



## zanderzone (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



gambinho schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt auch gesehen. Super Video mal wieder!!
> Was mich interessieren würde: Sind die meisten Kanäle und Polder dort miteinander und auch mit den Flüssen verbunden, oder wird besetzt, denn wie kommt es, dass z.T auch in den kleinsten Poldern dicke Zander stehen?!



Holländer besetzten nicht, deshalb wird auch meist ohne kompromisse C&R betrieben.. denn sie wissen, wenn wir hier alles abschlachten, dass es dann schlechter wird, oder gar fischleer. In einigen Gebieten sind die Deutschen und Russen über die Bestände hergefallen, was macht der Holländer: Komplette Entnahmeverbot, sprich nicht mal ein Rotauge darf mitgenommen werden.
Holländer haben halt ein völlig anderes Verständnis zum Hobby Anngeln und zum Fisch selbst. Das Hobby dient dort halt nicht zum Nahrungserwerb, sondern es wird dort schlichtweg zum SPASS ausgeübt. Für viele Deutsche oft nicht zu begreifen und deshalb appeliere ich an jeden, der sich durch das Vidoe einen Vispass zulegt, die holländische Einstellung zu übernehmen, was nicht heißt, dass jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt werden muss, denn ich nehme auch ab und zu mal nen Zander mit, aber Hechte (ausnahmslos alle) sind zurück zu setzen und kapitale Zander und Barsche auch, denn davon lebt das Gewässer und eben auch das Hobby!!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



gambinho schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: Sind die meisten Kanäle und Polder dort miteinander und auch mit den Flüssen verbunden, oder wird besetzt, denn wie kommt es, dass z.T auch in den kleinsten Poldern dicke Zander stehen?!


Viele Gewässer sind über Umwegen miteinander Verbunden, jedoch haben die Polder und oft auch Teilstücke der Polder ein geschlossenes System. Die meisten Polder und Gräben sind für sich abgeschlossen. Lediglich über Pumpen oder Wehre kommt Wasser anderer System in diese rein. Die Kanalsystem sind sehr oft durch Schleusen voneinander getrennt. Zwar kommt Fisch durch die Schleusen durch, natürlich aber in anderer Relation als ein komplett offenes Gewässer.

Wenn neue Gräben, Polder und Kanäle geschaffen werden, was da nicht selten geschieht, dann werden die meist mit einem bestehenden Gewässer verbunden und durch dessen Wasser gespeist. So habe ich in den letzten beiden Jahren an einer Kanalstrecke, die schützungsweise maximal erst 4 - 5 Jahre existiert (auf Google Maps noch nicht da), bereits große Hechte (bis 90cm) und Zander (über 60cm) gefangen. Diese Fische leben allerdings bereits länger als 4 - 5 Jahre und müssen daher aus den angrenzenden Gewässern gekommen sind.




angelfreund 1534 schrieb:


> Wohne ca. 1km von der holländischen Grenze entfernt und die Gewässer aus dem Film sind mir wohl bekannt.
> Es gibt schon geile Gewässer hier in der Nähe, nicht nur auf Raubfisch sondern auch auf Karpfen und gerade im Winter angel ich sehr gerne mal in den tiefen Kanälen mit Kopfrute oder Feeder auf Weißfisch.


Schöne Grüße aus dem Nachbarort Meppen 
Vielleicht magst du mich ja Mal mit dem Karpfen oder Weißfisch Angeln nehmen? Denn da fehlen mir noch die Erfahrungen #h



zanderzone schrieb:


> Holländer besetzten nicht, deshalb wird auch meist ohne kompromisse C&R betrieben..


In Holland wird schon besetzt, allerdings keine Raubfische. Karpfen, Graskarpfen und c.o. werden in neue Gewässer-Systeme besetzt.




zanderzone schrieb:


> Holländer haben halt ein völlig anderes Verständnis zum Hobby Anngeln und zum Fisch selbst. Das Hobby dient dort halt nicht zum Nahrungserwerb, sondern es wird dort schlichtweg zum SPASS ausgeübt.


Neben der Tatsache - dass das Angeln in den Niederlanden Hobby, Freizeit und Erholung ist gilt es auch als ein Stück Kultur. 

Laut einigen bisher aufgenommenen Aussagen ist der Hecht nicht nur als Sportfisch sehr wichtig, sondern er hat wohl auch eine *wichtige Aufgabe für das Ökosystem*. Der Hecht soll wohl auch für die Eindämmung von Ratten und anderen Getier wichtig sein. 

Dazu konnte ich bisher noch keine faktischen Infos, Webseiten oder anderes finden und dies beruht lediglich auf "hörensagen" von einigen Niederländern. Aber das Thema finde ich ziemlich spannend. Wenn da jemand etwas genaueren weiß würde ich mich über die Informationen dazu freuen.

Ansonsten hat Zanderzone natürlich vollkommen recht: Wer in den Niederlanden angeln gehen möchte, der sollte es ohne das Ziel machen, Fisch zu entnehmen. Wenn dann mal ein Zander kippt und man diesen mit nimmt, sofern erlaubt, ist das nicht weiter tragisch. Aber bei Hechten sollte man sehr sensibel sein. Da sagt auch der Holländer wenn ein Tier kippt, werft es zurück ins Wasser wo es dann den Lauf der Natur nimmt.


----------



## Andy007 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Schönes Video und viele gute Info`s. Macht Lust auf mehr....
Nur mal eine Frage zur App: ist die  nur in Niederländisch? Oder kann man die auch (wie die anderen Seiten)  auf Deutsch "umstellen"?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage zur App: ist die  nur in Niederländisch? Oder kann man die auch (wie die anderen Seiten)  auf Deutsch "umstellen"?



In der aktuellen Android Version (1.89 ) nicht.

Klappt mit ein wenig Phantasie und guten Willen aber i.d.R auch so ..ist ja kein Hindi oder Mandarin.

Ich hab deutsche Gewässerordnungen gesehen,die trotz Muttersprache weitaus schwieriger zu interpretieren waren;-) 

Im Zweifelsfall..freundlich fragen funzt auch in NL [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich hab deutsche Gewässerordnungen gesehen,die trotz Muttersprache weitaus schwieriger zu interpretieren waren;-)


auja - und mit weitaus weniger sinnigen/nachvollziehbaren Regeln wie in den Niederlanden  ;-))

[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auja - und mit weitaus weniger sinnigen/nachvollziehbaren Regeln wie in den Niederlanden  ;-))
> 
> [youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


Was erwartest du von einem Land,in dem man ständig den Eindruck hat,das Angeln unter Beachtung von gefühlt mind. 250 Paragraphen zzgl. Tier/Arten/Naturschutzaspekten,
rigoroser durchreglementiert und auch verkompliziert wird,als die Erziehung von Kindern oder dem führen eines Kfz?

Ich sehe das NL Video deswegen nicht nur als Unterhaltung/Info sondern durchaus auch als weiteren Ansporn,hier in D für positive Veränderungen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Purist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Laut einigen bisher aufgenommenen Aussagen ist der Hecht nicht nur als Sportfisch sehr wichtig, sondern er hat wohl auch eine *wichtige Aufgabe für das Ökosystem*. Der Hecht soll wohl auch für die Eindämmung von Ratten und anderen Getier wichtig sein.
> 
> Dazu konnte ich bisher noch keine faktischen Infos, Webseiten oder anderes finden und dies beruht lediglich auf "hörensagen" von einigen Niederländern. Aber das Thema finde ich ziemlich spannend. Wenn da jemand etwas genaueren weiß würde ich mich über die Informationen dazu freuen.



Die Rattenstory habe ich das erste Mal von Jan Eggers gelesen und der benutzt sie um plakativ Hechte vor der Bratpfanne zu schützen. Vermutlich geht's dabei ausschließlich um Bisamratten, die gar keine Ratten sind, sich fast ausschließlich von Pflanzen ernähren, schonungslos vom Menschen gejagt werden, einen tollen Pelz und essbares Fleisch bieten. Kann man als ekelhaft einstufen einen Hecht, der sowas im Magen hatte, zu essen (ganz im Sinne von Eggers..), ich tu's nicht. 

Hechte hätten sich bei großem Bisamvorkommen bestimmt schon auf diese spezialisiert- stimmt aber nicht, das ist eher mal ein Leckerli zwischen dem Fischfutter, genauso wie 'mal ein Entenküken. In den Niederlanden werden Bismams, genauso wie bei uns, mit Fallen dezimiert, wenn es um Uferschutz geht und pro Tier wird ordentlich bezahlt.


Wenn ich die himmelhochjauchzenden Lobpreisungen der niederländischen Angelbedingungen lese, kommen mir die vorhandenen Einschränkungen reichlich komisch vor. 
Für eine dritte Rute und/oder Nachtangeln eine Extramarke kleben, eine Eintragung im Buch und mit einer App herumfuchteln? Regionale Einschränkungen? Mich an ungeschriebene Entnahmegesetze, die eher Gepflogenheiten sind, halten? 

Entschuldigt, aber dagegen kommt mir mein Verein wie das reinste Paradies vor. Dort kann ich auch Spothopping machen, tage- und wochenlang, aber es reizt mich leider nicht- wenn ich angeln gehe, will ich nicht ständig im Auto sitzen. 

Trotzdem Hut ab für deine Erklärungen und Methodenpräsentation, Dennis, und den Film, Franz und Thomas. Hohe Qualität der Inhalte anstatt plumpe Show im  Influencerdschungel.


----------



## Fischknipser (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Kann man sich auch irgendwie kundig machen,bevor man den Vispas hat,in welchem Gewässern man angeln kann?
Ich würde wohl eher in der Venloer bzw. ROERMONDER ECKE angeln gehen,gibt es dort auch solche Gräben und Grachten,weiß das wer?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

da müsste das funzen:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Karte der im Vispass enthaltenen Angelgewässer in den Niederlanden:
> http://www.visplanner.nl/
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Casso (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ich habe mir das Video bereits vor zwei Tagen angesehen, komme aber erst jetzt dazu meinen Senf dazu abzugeben.

Ein tolles Video wie ich finde. Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich in Holland angeln gehen werde. Ich sage jetzt ganz bewusst nicht "nie" aber in absehbarer Zeit wird es definitiv nicht passieren. Klar, der Vispas ist günstig und die Polder bzw. Gräben sehen toll aus. Auch die Bestimmungen sind ein Traum. Allerdings bin ich im Genuss eines großen Angelvereins der mit etlichen Gewässern aufwartet und trotz der mittlerweile 8.000 Mitgliedern keineswegs überlaufen ist. Und mit 82,- Euro pro Jahr ohne verpflichtende Arbeitseinsätze spare ich mir eben den Weg nach Holland. Schließlich sind es gut 1,5 Stunden Fahrt bis dahin. 

Alle Beteiligten kommen in dem Video sehr sympatisch rüber. Ja, auch du, Thomas :m Und es war sehr angenehm euch zuzusehen. Gerne mehr solcher Videos!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Casso schrieb:


> Ja, auch du, Thomas :m


danke - aber wieso so verwundert drüber?


----------



## Casso (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ich würde diesen Absatz nicht unbedingt in die Kategorie "verwundert" stecken sondern eher in die Kategorie "neckisch"


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

grins - na gut ;-)))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage zur App: ist die  nur in Niederländisch? Oder kann man die auch (wie die anderen Seiten)  auf Deutsch "umstellen"?


Die App ist auf Niederländisch aber sehr leicht zu verstehen.
Im Grunde genommen gibt es nur drei Dinge - die man wissen muss. Das erste ist das Einstellen der VISpas Nummer. Und dann gibt es noch zwei Funktionen. Die eine benutzt deine GPS Koordinaten zur Ermittlung des Gewässers und bei der anderen Funktion kannst du nach Gewässer- oder Ortsnamen suchen. Wenn man einmal weiß wie, dann ist es Kinderleicht ohne Niederländisch Kenntnisse.

Falls du da fragen hast, einfach melden. Zur Not nach "VISplanner Tutorial" googlen, da findest du dann ein Tutorial von mir. (Was ich auch gerne für Anglerboard/praxis zur Verfügung stellen würde)



Purist schrieb:


> Die Rattenstory habe ich das erste Mal von Jan Eggers gelesen und der benutzt sie um plakativ Hechte vor der Bratpfanne zu schützen.


Das Jan Eggers die Hechte schützen möchte, finde ich löblich. Das muss natürlich nicht jedem passen aber bist du dir sicher, dass er diese Geschichte rein als Argument verwendet? Ich denke, sollte diese Thematik von ihm kommen, dass es der Wahrheit entspricht. Ein toller Mann mit unglaublich tollen Berichten übrigens.




Purist schrieb:


> Vermutlich geht's dabei ausschließlich um Bisamratten, die gar keine Ratten sind, sich fast ausschließlich von Pflanzen ernähren, schonungslos vom Menschen gejagt werden, einen tollen Pelz und essbares Fleisch bieten. Kann man als ekelhaft einstufen einen Hecht, der sowas im Magen hatte, zu essen (ganz im Sinne von Eggers..), ich tu's nicht.


An Jan Eggers hatte ich auch gedacht, konnte aber beim suchen gestern nichts dazu finden. Zu mindestens war es in seinem "Polder Bericht" nicht drin.



Purist schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, aber dagegen kommt mir mein Verein wie das reinste Paradies vor.


Bei uns muss man erst eine Prüfung ablegen. Das dauert je nach Möglichkeit/Region gerne auch einige Wochen, weil nur einmal die Woche die Schulungen sind und kostet einiges an Geld. Wenn ich nun einem Verein beitreten will - so ist es hier bei uns - dann muss ich erst einen Antrag ausfüllen, Geld für die "Aufnahme" und dann noch für die jährliche Angelerlaubnis zahlen. Hier in der Region im Schnitt 100€ aufwärts, wovon der Großteil für die "Aufnahme" gilt. Bis ich meinen Schein zum Angeln habe, hat es bisher immer ein paar Wochen gebraucht. In anderen Bundesländern wird auch noch der Fischereischein benötigt. Wenn ich nun an Deutschen Gewässern unterwegs sein möchte, dann habe ich dort meinen Erlaubnisschein sowie eine Gewässerkarte. Ich muss mich dann an die Regel von Deutschland, dem Bundesland UND dem jeweiligen Verein sowie Gewässer halten.

In den Niederlanden ist es einfacher. Ich kaufe mir den VISpas Online oder im Laden. Keine extra Aufnahmegebühr, keine Prüfung und ich kann sofort(!) loslegen und angeln. Und das ganze nach 10 Minuten im Geschäft. 
Ich muss ledilgich ein Buch mit der Gewässerliste oder die App bei mir führen. Das ist nicht stressig und insgesamt weniger als in Deutschland. Da verstehe ich nicht, wie es da in einem Deutschen Verein leichter zugeht. Lediglich am Fischpuff (Niedersachsen) ist es leichter. Da bezahle ich an der Kasse und angel. Und selbst dort muss ein Liste von Regel - meist 10 Stichpunkte - kennen. Und ähnlich viele Standardregeln gibt es in den Niederlanden inkl. der jeweiligen Region.




Purist schrieb:


> Dort kann ich auch Spothopping machen, tage- und wochenlang, aber es reizt mich leider nicht- wenn ich angeln gehe, will ich nicht ständig im Auto sitzen.


Wenn ich das Spot-Hopping bei uns im Verein machen würde, habe ich dies innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch und kenne dann bereits alle Gewässer. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viele Gewässer dir zur Verfügung stehen. Beim Emdener BVO mag es ähnlich funktionieren (aber katastrophale Regeln), weil die vielen Gewässer auch die Möglichkeit zulassen. Aber bei den meisten anderen Vereinen sieht es da anders aus.



Purist schrieb:


> Trotzdem Hut ab für deine Erklärungen und Methodenpräsentation, Dennis, und den Film, Franz und Thomas. Hohe Qualität der Inhalte anstatt plumpe Show im  Influencerdschungel.


Danke dir #6



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch irgendwie kundig machen,bevor man den Vispas hat,in welchem Gewässern man angeln kann?
> Ich würde wohl eher in der Venloer bzw. ROERMONDER ECKE angeln gehen,gibt es dort auch solche Gräben und Grachten,weiß das wer?


Die Ecke Roermond und Venlo sind wirklich stark überfischte Gebiete. Wenn man so im Netz schaut, dann ist jede dritte Frage in diese Region gerichtet. Da würde ich schon empfehlen, etwas weiter zu fahren. Ob dort in der Region Gräben und Kanäle sind weiß ich nicht. Allerdings kannst du mit Google Maps sehr schnell und viel über das Gewässer herausfinden. Zusammen mit Google Streetview bekommt man einen tollen Überblick über die Gewässer.
Allerdings: Für die Region gibt es so einiges an Gewässern, die nur für bestimmte Vereine erlaubt sind. Solltest du in dieser Region angeln, solltest du dir bei der Vereinswahl vorher Gedanken machen damit du auch mehr Gewässer zur Verfügung hast. Am besten einen örtlichen Angelladen oder Angelladen an der Grenze fragen, die haben da für dich den passenden VISpas.


----------



## Fischknipser (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Danke Dennis für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe mir gedacht das die Gewässer in meiner Region ziemlich überfischt sind.
So hatte ich es in Erinnerung...
Aber 200 km zum angeln zu fahren möchte ich mir auf Dauer nicht zumuten

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy007 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Android Version (1.89 ) nicht.
> 
> Klappt mit ein wenig Phantasie und guten Willen aber i.d.R auch so ..ist ja kein Hindi oder Mandarin.
> 
> ...



Klar, ist das kein Hexenwerk.
Dachte halt nur wegen der Einfachkeit. Die I-Net Seiten kann man ja auch alles sprachlich umstellen, daher die Frage zur App...... 


@ Dennis: Danke für das Angebot, aber zur Zeit hab ich den Fispass eh noch nicht. War erstmal nur eine theoretische Frage.....#h


----------



## Steph75 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Gutes Video. Alles soweit gut erklärt. Mir erschließt sich allerdings die Motivation nicht ganz. Ich angel schon seit 20 Jahren in den Niederlanden. Früher konnte man dort völlig ungestört tolle Tage am Wasser verbringen. Mittlerweile muss man schon ziemlich weit ins Land rein fahren, um Spots zu finden, die nicht völlig überlaufen sind. Wenn man dann selbst dort unterwegs ist, verstehe ich nicht, warum man dann so ein werbe Video dreht. Darüber hinaus, ist das Angeln innerhalb dieser Stauwehre verboten. Ist zwar nicht detailliert als stauwehr beschrieben, gilt aber als Schleusenkammer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

hatten wir alles schon durch mit Schleuse etc., hier gerne nochmal:




Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> markusR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo tolles Video. Leider halten sich viele Angler,gerade die neuen an die Videos.Kollegen das angeln in oder vor Schleusen kostet 350 Euronen.Da gibt es auch kein Augenzwinkern von der BOA. Warum zeigt ihr sowas?
> ...


----------



## Purist (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das Jan Eggers die Hechte schützen möchte, finde ich löblich. Das muss natürlich nicht jedem passen aber bist du dir sicher, dass er diese Geschichte rein als Argument verwendet? Ich denke, sollte diese Thematik von ihm kommen, dass es der Wahrheit entspricht. Ein toller Mann mit unglaublich tollen Berichten übrigens.



Seine Berichte mag ich auch, seine Meinungen bezüglich der Hechtentnahme, muss ich aber nicht teilen, schließlich hat er sie früher auch in die Pfanne gehauen. Seitdem er damit zunehmend seinen Lebensunterhalt verdiente, propagiert er sie nicht mehr zu entnehmen. Das ist übrigens immer die gleiche Weise wie C&R bei einer Fischart in die Köpfe der Angler kommt, solche "Vorbilder" (Berufsangler) sind dabei ausschlaggebend. 
Ich glaube Eggers durchaus, dass er schon einmal eine Bisamratte in einem Hechtmagen gefunden hat. Dass er es als Argument für die Nichtentnahme benutzt, erkennst du daran, wie sehr er dabei auf ekel anspielt, der wie gesagt reichlich unbegründet ist, und das Wort Bisam weglässt. 



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Bei uns muss man erst eine Prüfung ablegen. Das dauert je nach Möglichkeit/Region gerne auch einige Wochen, weil nur einmal die Woche die Schulungen sind und kostet einiges an Geld.



Das machen wir alle und nur einmal im Leben, wenn ein Niederländer hier angelt, muss er sich (mWn) nur eine Ausnahmegenehmigung holen. Wenn du als Deutscher/Österreicher die Prüfung in der Tasche hast, interessiert sie dich eigentlich nicht mehr. Auf die Jahre gesehen teurer sind die zeitlich begrenzten Fischereierlaubnisscheine, aber das Problem kennt ihr in NDS ja nicht. 



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun einem Verein beitreten will - so ist es hier bei uns - dann muss ich erst einen Antrag ausfüllen, Geld für die "Aufnahme" und dann noch für die jährliche Angelerlaubnis zahlen. Hier in der Region im Schnitt 100€ aufwärts, wovon der Großteil für die "Aufnahme" gilt.



Was im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Regionen in Deutschland noch ziemlich günstig ist. 



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> In den Niederlanden ist es einfacher. Ich kaufe mir den VISpas Online oder im Laden. Keine extra Aufnahmegebühr, keine Prüfung und ich kann sofort(!) loslegen und angeln. Und das ganze nach 10 Minuten im Geschäft.



Schon klar, den Vispas zu bekommen ist einfach, trotzdem: Du pochst auf Zeit und Geld. Zeit verfrisst die Fahrerei in die NL und die Spritkosten gibt's auch nicht geschenkt. Ist das finanziell gesehen nicht ein Nullsummenspiel? 



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich muss ledilgich ein Buch mit der Gewässerliste oder die App bei mir führen. Das ist nicht stressig und insgesamt weniger als in Deutschland. Da verstehe ich nicht, wie es da in einem Deutschen Verein leichter zugeht.



Ich bekomme meine Marke jährlich per Post, abgebucht wird vom Konto und außer die Marke in den Ausweis einkleben und Datum + Gewässer in eine Liste eintragen, nach Entnahme die entspr. Fische, (Zwecks Entnahmeübersicht) mache ich auch nicht mehr.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Spot-Hopping bei uns im Verein machen würde, habe ich dies innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch und kenne dann bereits alle Gewässer.



Das hast du in den NL genauso, außer du willst mehr Kilometer fahren. Der Knackpunkt ist doch: Polder = wenig Spots und daher Spothopping per PKW. Bei manchen auch per Boot, aber da ist in NL eher Trolling üblich.
Wäre mir trotzdem zu stressig, zumal es für mich zu uninteressant wäre, nur an "Hotspots" zu angeln, die alle als solche zu erkennen glauben, selbst wenn es Polder und Kanäle sind.


----------



## ronram (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Endlich habe ich es geschafft mir das Video anzusehen.
Top!

Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Vor allem kommt ihr beiden (also ihr drei) super sympathisch und authentisch rüber. Das fehlt mir bei den meisten Angelvideos, die so auf YouTube kursieren. 

"Und was koscht mich das?" - "Gar nichts."
Schweigen, Staunen, ein Anflug von Ungläubigkeit.
"Ok." 

Herrlich!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Danke dir ronram 



Steph75 schrieb:


> Ich angel schon seit 20 Jahren in den Niederlanden. Früher konnte man dort völlig ungestört tolle Tage am Wasser verbringen. Mittlerweile muss man schon ziemlich weit ins Land rein fahren, um Spots zu finden, die nicht völlig überlaufen sind.


Das mag vielleicht an der Region liegen. Aber ich habe kein Problem Spots zu finden, selbst direkt hinter der Grenze. Es gibt natürlich die sehr offensichtliche Spots (wie auch im Video teils zu sehen), da ist es dann natürlich kein Wunder wenn sich alle dort treffen. Aber abseits dieser bin ich in 10 - 15 Minuten von DE aus an diversen Spots, an denen keiner angelt. Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten.




Steph75 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann selbst dort unterwegs ist, verstehe ich nicht, warum man dann so ein werbe Video dreht.


Auch wenn Spotneid (ich nenne es jetzt Mal so) unter Deutschen Anglern sehr gängig ist, so fahre ich lieber die Mentalität der Niederländer. 

Ich bin da ganz entspannt und freue mich darüber, wenn unser Hobby großen Anklang findet und man dies Hobby *gemeinsam *teilen kann. Warum sollte ich also ein Problem damit haben, wenn auch andere Menschen dieses Privileg genießen können? In Holland gibt es sooooo viele Gewässer und bereits als Kind wurde mir beigebracht, dass "teilen" nichts verwerfliches ist und etwas mit "*Gemeinschaft*" zu tun hat. Ich habe mittlerweile so viele tolle Menschen am Wasser (In NL) getroffen und dadurch mein Leben so sehr bereichert. Ich wüsste nicht, wo da ein Problem sein sollte. Überall wo man hinschaut ist doch Wasser #c
(Wenn Deutsche wahllos die Fische abschlagen, dann versuche ich unter Umständen das Gespräch zu suchen.)



Steph75 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, ist das Angeln innerhalb dieser Stauwehre verboten. Ist zwar nicht detailliert als stauwehr beschrieben, gilt aber als Schleusenkammer.


Ich muss dich darum bitten, solche falschen Aussagen ohne belegte Beweise zu unterlassen. Denn damit sorgst du lediglich dafür, dass die Menschen verunsichert werden und noch mehr dieser "falschen Regeln" in Umlauf gebracht werden.

Regeln haben immer eine "feste" Definition. Und eine Schleusenkammer ist ein fest definierter Begriff und lässt da auch keinen(!) Spielraum der Definition zu. Im Buch gibt es genügend Stellen (für manche Gewässer) - wo das Stauwehr Verwendung findet, auch als solches Definiert ist und das Angeln dort separat als Verbot beschrieben steht.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...Der Hecht soll wohl auch für die Eindämmung von Ratten und anderen Getier wichtig sein.
> 
> Dazu konnte ich bisher noch keine faktischen Infos, Webseiten oder anderes finden und dies beruht lediglich auf "hörensagen" von einigen Niederländern. Aber das Thema finde ich ziemlich spannend. Wenn da jemand etwas genaueren weiß würde ich mich über die Informationen dazu freuen....




Bitteschön!
Kam aus einem Graben in Schloßnähe auf nen großen Fourplay - der hatte Hunger... :m

Ansonsten gibts sowieso keine zu großen Hechtköder - die Curly-Sue hat gestreckt gute 30cm...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Bitteschön!
> Kam aus einem Graben in Schloßnähe auf nen großen Fourplay - der hatte Hunger... :m


Petri, sehr gut :m
Das die Hechte (Biesam)Ratten weiß man ja. Aber immer wieder interessant zu sehen.

Ich habe mich lediglich gefragt, ob diese auch wirklich zur Eindämmung als "Nutztiere" gesehen werden oder ob es eben nur ein "Gerücht" ist. Werde ich demnächst mal recherchieren.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Purist schrieb:


> ...Schon klar, den Vispas zu bekommen ist einfach, trotzdem: Du pochst auf Zeit und Geld. Zeit verfrisst die Fahrerei in die NL und die Spritkosten gibt's auch nicht geschenkt. Ist das finanziell gesehen nicht ein Nullsummenspiel?...




Ich schmeiß da mal eben meine 2 Cents in den Ring:

Bei jemandem, der nicht nur grenznah, sondern relativ weit ab vom großen Zustrom aus z.B. dem Ruhrgebiet wohnt, fällt die Fahrerei sicher kaum ins Gewicht, da er nicht weit ins Landesinnere muß um gute Bestände vorzufinden.

Ansonsten ist es wohl wie bei jedem anderen Hobby auch: Das kostet Geld. Von daher verstehe ich den Hinweis aufs Nullsummenspiel nicht wirklich. Diese Nullsummenspiele hat man in Deutschland doch viel eher. Nämlich dann, wenn man immer wieder ans (leergeräumte) Gewäser fährt um nen Wurm zu baden. Sollte man mal schauen, was das unterm Strich (dazu in den meisten Fällen noch ohne adäquaten Drillspaß) kostet. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



ronram schrieb:


> Vor allem kommt ihr beiden (also ihr drei) super sympathisch und authentisch rüber. Das fehlt mir bei den meisten Angelvideos, die so auf YouTube kursieren.
> 
> *"Und was koscht mich das?" - "Gar nichts."
> Schweigen, Staunen, ein Anflug von Ungläubigkeit.
> ...


ja nun, da ists für eine Schwaben leicht authentisch zu bleiben...
|supergri|supergri


----------



## ronram (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Angeln ein finanzielles Nullsummenspiel?
Eher nicht.
Eher ein krasses Verlustgeschäft.

Mal ganz von den expliziten, monetären Kosten abgesehen, könntest du deine Zeit statt für's Angeln auch darauf verwenden noch mehr arbeiten zu gehen um noch mehr Einkommen zu erzielen.

Die Gesamtkosten des Angelns bekommst du nie wieder rein.
Musst du aber auch nicht. Dein Hobby macht dir ja Spaß und deine Wertschätzung rechtfertigt die Kosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Gesamtkosten des Angelns bekommst du nie wieder rein.
> Musst du aber auch nicht. Dein Hobby macht dir ja Spaß und deine Wertschätzung rechtfertigt die Kosten.




wohl wahr - aber Angelspaß ist eben unbezahlbar....

Und in den Niederlanden isst das alles eben anglerfeundlicher, unverkrampfter, klarer, einfacher geregelt..

Leider von mir aus recht weit - ohne Übernachtung immer eher nix..

Aber bevor ich mich hier (B-W) weiter anglerfeindlich schurigeln lasse, fasst man eben in Auge, Angeln nur noch an Wochenenden oder mit Übernachtung statt mit teuer und restriktiv in B-W - dafür täglich möglich..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



ronram schrieb:


> Angeln ein finanzielles Nullsummenspiel?
> Eher nicht.
> Eher ein krasses Verlustgeschäft.


Finanzen und Angeln kann man nie miteinander aufwiegen.
Womit soll man das Geld gegenrechnen? Klar - wenn man im Fopu nicht auf seinen Wert an KG kommt. Aber abgesehen davon ist die Freiheit, die Ruhe, die Entspannung oder was einem auch immer wichtig ist bei Angeln "unbezahlbar".

Und in meinem Fallen kommt der gesundheitliche Aspekt dazu. Und da ist es erst recht unbezahlbar.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wohl wahr - aber Angelspaß ist eben unbezahlbar....



Einem Ex Arbeitskollegen(seit zwei Jahren Renter) ist's sogar wert,überwiegend zum zuschauen in die NL zu reisen.

Recherchiert in der Saison vorab was wo an lokalen Wettfischen läuft und verbindet das dann mit einer Unterstützung der NL Touristik-
branche..aktiv gehts dann gerne-wenn auch selten-an kommerzielle c&r Anlagen.

Freut sich auf jede Tour wie ein Kind und kommt anschl.aus dem begeisterten Fachsimpeln kaum raus.

Angeldeutschland möchte sein Geld ja anscheinend nicht meint er immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

naja, schon der Begriff "Angel"Deutschland ist eher irreführend, oder..........??


----------



## ronram (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Und in meinem Fallen kommt der gesundheitliche Aspekt dazu. Und da ist es erst recht unbezahlbar.



Ohne Angeln könnte man mich aber auch komplett vergessen...

Ohne geht einfach nicht.

Für das Angeln gebe ich gerne mein Geld aus oder verfahre Sprit.
Und ich fahre auch gerne in die Niederlande. Da kann ich auf nahezu jedes Gewässer mit meinem Kajak...das ginge hier nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, schon der Begriff "Angel"Deutschland ist eher irreführend, oder..........??


Auch wahr..je nach Region schon ein Treppenwitz.

Soll B-L geben,bei denen das Prädikat  "rundum bevormundeter Angel Gulag" besser passen würde..da brauchen selbst Nachtaktive Tiere Ruhe vor bösen Anglern.


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Cooles Video!!! Hab als Stöpsel ja auch in Holland viel geangelt (Noord-Holland-Kanal und Burg Egmond), da kriegt man gleich wieder Lust!
Und für Tom als Vorzeigeschwabe ist das Land ja traumhaft als Auswanderland geeignet... :q:q Demnächst auf VOX: Goodbye Schwabenländle


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

;-))))))


----------



## Promachos (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Franky schrieb:


> Und für Tom als Vorzeigeschwabe ist das Land ja traumhaft als Auswanderland geeignet... :q:q Demnächst auf VOX: Goodbye Schwabenländle



Hallo!

Und das Lied dazu: "Spätzle ade, scheiden tut weh, aber das Angeln macht, dass mir das Herze lacht...":vik:

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

da man für Schbädlse nur Eier, Mehl und Salz braucht, ist das nie ein "Goodbye Schbädsle" ;-)))


----------



## Steph75 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Dennis Knoll.... so... einmal nur für dich...  Bestimmungen Niederlande, Lijst van viswateren...het betreden van kunstwerken ten dienste van de waterhuishouding, zoals sluiskolken, sluizen, gemalen en stuwen is verboden. Tevens is het vissen binnen 75meter van voormelde kunstwerken verboden..... außerdem ist gerade der grenznahe Bereich des emslandes jetzt schon sehr stark befischt. Deine Motivation des gönnerhaften Teilens, nehme ich dir irgendwie nicht ganz ab. Ohne das jetzt behaupten zu wollen, liegt mir da doch arg der Verdacht einer profilneurose vor. Der Eindruck wird durch dein Auftreten sowie das Tragen eines Anzuges während des Angelns noch verstärkt....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Dennis Knoll.... so... einmal nur für dich...  Bestimmungen Niederlande, Lijst van viswateren...het betreden van kunstwerken ten dienste van de waterhuishouding, zoals sluiskolken, sluizen, gemalen en stuwen is verboden. Tevens is het vissen binnen 75meter van voormelde kunstwerken verboden.....


Ich danke dir für das Zitieren aus der Lijsten van Viswataren (pdf zum nachlesen). Ich habe aber bewusst nach der Seite im Buch gefragt, denn dieses Zitat ganz aus dem Kontext gerissen verursacht - wie ich bereits erwähnt habe - Verunsicherung und bringt *falsche Regeln* im Umlauf.

Besagtes Zitat von dir stammt von der Seite 206 im aktuellen Buch (2016-2017-2018) und betrifft ein *bestimmtes Gewässer* "Polderwater Culemborgerwaard" der Hengelsport Federatie Midden Nederland.

Demnach bezieht sich diese von dir genannte Regel (die lediglich Punkt 4 von 7 für das Gewässer ist) nur auf das genannte Gewässer und gilt nicht für andere Gewässer, geschweige denn Regionen oder allgemein den Niederlanden.

Schaue bitte noch einmal genau im Buch nach und du wirst erkennen, dass du falsch liegst.




Steph75 schrieb:


> Deine Motivation des gönnerhaften Teilens, nehme ich dir irgendwie nicht ganz ab. Ohne das jetzt behaupten zu wollen, liegt mir da doch arg der Verdacht einer profilneurose vor.


Die Motivation - ob Profilneurose oder Senf im Schuh - spielt am Ende doch keine Rolle. Ich versuche den Deutschen, die daran interessiert sind in den Niederlanden zu angeln, zu helfen. Spielt da die Motivation eine Rolle?

Auf den Geiz, anderen das Angeln hier nicht zu gönnen weil ich dadurch ggf. schlechter fangen könnte, habe ich keinen Bock. Diese Sorgen machen ich mir nicht, das übernehmen schon genügend andere Menschen.



Steph75 schrieb:


> Der Eindruck wird durch dein Auftreten sowie das Tragen eines Anzuges während des Angelns noch verstärkt....


Den Anzug habe ich bereits täglich getragen, bevor ich mit dem Angeln (vor 3-4 Jahren) angefangen habe. Kann man auch leicht nach-googlen. 

Aber mal ganz davon ab: Muss man hier unbedingt persönlich werden?


----------



## ronram (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

PDF Reader öffnen, STRG+F, Zitat einfügen, Enter...
...Einziges Ergebnis auf Seite 206 beim dem von Polderwater in der Gemeinde Geldermalsen...

:-D

Mir wäre es ja echt peinlich, wenn ich andere so blöd von der Seite anprolle und sich dann herausstellt, dass ich nicht einmal in der Lage bin richtig zu lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Leute - ALLE nicht persönlich werden..
DANKE!!


----------



## captn-ahab (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Dennis ist doch wohl wirklich ein lockerer Typ. Also profil neurose geht anders und ist beim Thema angeln ohnehin falsch.
Die meisten halten angeln für nicht so cool,da müsste man sich was anderes suchen.

Lass dich nicht nerven jung


----------



## Lazer45 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

...ich bin dann mal für 1 1/2 Stunden mit meiner Profilneurose zum Fischen gefahren und habe an einem der vielen kleinen Stauwehre persönlich meine Köder ins Wasser gehalten :q:q:q

Moin,

Arno


----------



## Franky (1. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



ronram schrieb:


> Mir wäre es ja echt peinlich, wenn ich andere so blöd von der Seite anprolle und sich dann herausstellt, dass ich nicht einmal in der Lage bin richtig zu lesen.



Naja - da wir beide aber dicke Eier in die Hose haben, würden wir uns entschuldigen und die Hand reichen, oder? :m


----------



## ronram (1. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Na selbstverständlich .


----------



## Steph75 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Naja gut.... dann macht doch was ihr wollt.... ich bin schon mehr als 20 Jahre in den Niederlanden unterwegs und weiß was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Darüber hinaus bin ich der Sprache mächtig und habe auch einige holländische Kumpels. Daher bin ich sehr gut informiert auf was dort geachtet wird, und wo auch mal drüber hinweg gesehen wird. Aber macht das mal ruhig alle so ihr meint. Gibt nachher bestimmt lange Gesichter , wenns Bußgelder hagelt. Nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



> ich bin schon mehr als 20 Jahre in den Niederlanden unterwegs und weiß was erlaubt ist und was nicht


Scheinbar ja nicht. Denn bis jetzt hast Du ja nur geschrieben was woanders in den Niederlanden verboten war, aber nicht da wo Denis unterwegs war - Du kannst aber gerne die genaue Stelle und den genauen Text mit dem Verbot für da, wo Dennis war, hier reinstellen:


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Steph75 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dennis Knoll.... so... einmal nur für dich...  Bestimmungen Niederlande, Lijst van viswateren...het betreden van kunstwerken ten dienste van de waterhuishouding, zoals sluiskolken, sluizen, gemalen en stuwen is verboden. Tevens is het vissen binnen 75meter van voormelde kunstwerken verboden.....
> ...


----------



## ronram (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Na, er weiß es und ist sehr gut informiert.
Da erübrigt sich doch jedwedes Nachlesen oder Zitieren eines konkreten Verbots.

Ist doch logisch. 
Was interessiert es denn, was irgendwo geschrieben steht... oder eben nicht geschrieben steht? [emoji14]

Das zählt doch überhaupt nicht.



Dass du das nicht verstehen willst... [emoji14]
Wenn ich sage "das ist so", dann ist das auch so, weil ich das sage und ich sage das, weil es so ist.
So schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## shafty262 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Diese Diskussion führt man auch an einer Tour in Holland mit den älteren Holländern direkt am Wasser, weil diese sich nichtmal mit den eigenen Regeln beschäftigen. Was Dennis da beschreibt ist korrekt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy007 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Naja gut.... dann macht doch was ihr wollt.... ich bin schon mehr als 20 Jahre in den Niederlanden unterwegs und weiß was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Darüber hinaus bin ich der Sprache mächtig und habe auch einige holländische Kumpels. Daher bin ich sehr gut informiert auf was dort geachtet wird, und wo auch mal drüber hinweg gesehen wird. Aber macht das mal ruhig alle so ihr meint. Gibt nachher bestimmt lange Gesichter , wenns Bußgelder hagelt. Nicht mein Problem.



|uhoh:
Wenn ich als Kind früher meinen Willen nicht bekommen habe, sagte meine Ma immer zu mir: dann spiel doch die beleidigte Leberwurst.......

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Naja gut.... dann macht doch was ihr *wollt*....


Nicht was wir wollen, sondern was wir "dürfen".



Steph75 schrieb:


> ich bin schon mehr als 20 Jahre in den Niederlanden unterwegs und weiß was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Darüber hinaus bin ich der Sprache mächtig und habe auch einige holländische Kumpels. Daher bin ich sehr gut informiert auf was dort geachtet wird, und wo auch mal drüber hinweg gesehen wird.


Die 20 Jahre Erfahrungen helfen nur nicht weiter, wenn diese Erfahrungen entweder falsch oder nicht mehr aktuell sind. Das selbe gilt für deine Holländischen Kumpels, sofern diese der Regeln nicht mächtig sind.

Auch ich stehe mit Niederländern in Kontakt und hole mir meine Informationen bzw. Unklarheiten direkt von den Leuten, die mit der Sportfischerei Niederlande zu tun haben und damit zusammen arbeiten oder direkt offiziell von der Sportfischerei Niederlande. 

Aber am Ende habe ich das Buch in der Hand, worauf ich mich berufen kann. Denn dort stehen die Regeln.


----------



## Lommel (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Aber am Ende habe ich das Buch in der Hand, worauf ich mich berufen kann. Denn dort stehen die Regeln.



Jetzt bitte nicht mit Fakten verwirren wenn wir astreine Hintergrundinformationen von ein paar holländischen Kumprels haben |uhoh:.

Zum Video, ich hab es mir angesehen und finde es sehr gut. Alle Informationen kompakt und gut erklärt. Dafür ein #6

Nur der Anzug ist gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ich find Dennis Anzug klasse - hat mal keiner über meine Klamotten/Schuhe gemeckert ..


----------



## Spiker86 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Andy007 schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Wenn ich als Kind früher meinen Willen nicht bekommen habe, sagte meine Ma immer zu mir: dann spiel doch die beleidigte Leberwurst.......
> 
> In diesem Sinne.....


 
Sehr hilfreich..


----------



## Spiker86 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Wir hatten diese Diskussionen schon recht häufig 
Vor Ort!
Dort gibt's es holländer die der Meinung sind,
Man dürfe nicht ohne mindestabstand vor Schleusen angeln..
Aber im selben Moment den Gummifische wieder vor die Fischtreppe feuern..

Da es aber niergendwo schwarz auf weiß steht,
Kann man vieles behaupten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Deswegen ist das zu empfehlen:



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Auch ich stehe mit Niederländern in Kontakt und hole mir meine Informationen bzw. Unklarheiten direkt von den Leuten, die mit der Sportfischerei Niederlande zu tun haben und damit zusammen arbeiten oder direkt offiziell von der Sportfischerei Niederlande.
> 
> Aber am Ende habe ich das Buch in der Hand, worauf ich mich berufen kann. Denn dort stehen die Regeln.


----------



## Spiker86 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Was mich aber tierisch auf die Palme bringt,

Sind die deutschen GAST Angler in Holland 
Die rein garnichts auf verbote geben..

Sei es von Brücken zu angeln,(in meiner Angel Region verboten)
In den fischtreppen direkt zu fischen..
Mit 5 Ruten anzusitzen!
Oder stolz ihren versteckten fang zu präsentieren der
Wesentlich mehr als die Anzahl der erlaubten hechte und zig AALE (verboten zu entnehmen)zu Vorschein brachte..

Da Platz mir wirklich der Kragen und ich lass meinen Ärger und Frust 
Dann auch mal gerne am Wasser an den Leuten aus..
Was meist auch fruchtet, und sich die Personen  dann wortkarg 
Vom Angelplatz entfernen..

Mir Persönlich stellt sich dann immer die Frage ob Videos wie dieses 
Nicht nochmehr solcher Menschen ins Nachbarland lockt 
Und die angellei wie wir sie bis jetzt genießen dürfen irgendwann ein Ende findet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Nicht umsonst wurde im Video breit und mehrfach auf die Regeln, zurücksetzen etc. hingewiesen und wie man sich da zu verhalten hat..

Dass viele Angler fisch- und gewässerneidisch sind (nicht niederlandespezifisch)  und am liebsten hätten, wenn da gar nichts berichtet und gemacht wird, weiss ich. Kriegen wir immer wieder mit, egal über welches Land/Gewässer berichtet wird..


----------



## Spiker86 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst wurde im Video breit und mehrfach auf die Regeln, zurücksetzen etc. hingewiesen und wie man sich da zu verhalten hat..
> 
> Dass viele Angler fisch- und gewässerneidisch sind (nicht niederlandespezifisch)  und am liebsten hätten, wenn da gar nichts berichtet und gemacht wird, weiss ich. Kriegen wir immer wieder mit, egal über welches Land/Gewässer berichtet wird..



Das mag stimmen mit deim Neid,
Ist bei mir aber nicht der Fall..

Die Mehrzahl der deutschen Angler in den Niederlanden 
Die man trifft sind nette Burschen.#h


----------



## Spiker86 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Wenn wir schon bei Regeln sind..
 Kann mir jemand zufällig sagen ob es im Buch irgendwo steht 
Das die poller im Wasser (bei Brücken zb)
Nicht betreten werden dürfen?


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find Dennis Anzug klasse - hat mal keiner über meine Klamotten/Schuhe gemeckert ..


Naja, wenn Ihr im Schatten gestanden habt war der Kragen Deines T-Shirts schwer zu erkennen. Hab am Anfang schon überlegt, ob Du unter dem bis zum Bauchnabel offenen Hemd vielleicht gar nix mehr drunter hast |bigeyes

Spaß beiseite: Tolles Video, mir hat es Spaß gemacht das anzuschauen. Und ich habe sehr deutlich verstanden, dass man dort 1) gerne mal einen Fisch entnehmen darf, es aber gefäligst nicht übertreiben sollte und 2) man sich immer per Buch oder App genau über die am jeweiligen Angelplatz geltenden Regeln (Schleusen, Wehre etc.) informieren sollte.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ronram (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Ihr im Schatten gestanden habt war der Kragen Deines T-Shirts schwer zu erkennen. Hab am Anfang schon überlegt, ob Du unter dem bis zum Bauchnabel offenen Hemd vielleicht gar nix mehr drunter hast |bigeyes
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...




Da bist du nicht alleine. 

Wäre natürlich auch ein Statement. [emoji14]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Mir Persönlich stellt sich dann immer die Frage ob Videos wie dieses
> Nicht nochmehr solcher Menschen ins Nachbarland lockt
> Und die angellei wie wir sie bis jetzt genießen dürfen irgendwann ein Ende findet?





Die Pfeifen und Regelbrecher hälst du am besten in Grenzen,wenn Einheimische wie Gäste denen deutlich klar machen,das man sich nicht wie ein Besatzer benimmt.

Und unter deutlich,würde ich bei ganz  Niveaubefreiten auch das hinzuziehen der örtl.Behörden sehen.

Der Vispas ist nicht nur schnell organisiert...bei grobem Murks ist er nämlich auch genauso schnell wieder futsch.Empfindlicher Griff in die Börse,bewirkt da auch Wunder.

Lernen durch Schmerzen..anders kapieren die das nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Pfeifen und Regelbrecher hälst du am besten in Grenzen,wenn Einheimische wie Gäste denen deutlich klar machen,das man sich nicht wie ein Besatzer benimmt.




So ist es #6

auch wenn der eine oder andere anders denkt, wenn ihm die Regeln beim Nachbarn nicht gefallen:



> Du kennst die tagtägliche(wenn auch  illegale)Praxis des zivilen Ungehorsam am Wasser...heisst: [...]wollen m[...] beschixxen  werden..und gehören und verdienen es somit auch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Sei es von Brücken zu angeln,(in meiner Angel Region verboten)
> In den fischtreppen direkt zu fischen..
> Mit 5 Ruten anzusitzen!
> Oder stolz ihren versteckten fang zu präsentieren der
> Wesentlich mehr als die Anzahl der erlaubten hechte und zig AALE (verboten zu entnehmen)zu Vorschein brachte..


Bis auf das Angeln von Brücken bin ich da ganz bei dir. Da finde ich es sogar mehr als angebracht wenn du ...


Spiker86 schrieb:


> Da Platz mir wirklich der Kragen und ich lass meinen Ärger und Frust
> Dann auch mal gerne am Wasser an den Leuten aus..


... deinen Frust an den Leuten auslässt. Oder besser gesagt ihnen zeigst, dass so etwas nicht geht. Wir wollen unser Hobby ausleben und halten uns an die Regeln und(!) Sitten der Niederländer. Wenn es dann Pfeifen gibt, die sich da absolut nicht dran halten, bin ich da auch schon mal gerne sehr sauer und reagiere.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir die Nummer der regionalen Polizei geben lassen. Denn in letzter Zeit habe ich vermehrt Leute gesehen, die Fisch entnommen haben. Bis auf ein Deutsches Auto (NRW) waren es nur(!) Holländer, die abgeschlagen haben. Auf die Spitze hat es ein älterer Herr getrieben, der mit lebenden Köfi angelt, gute Stellen entfernt von seinem eigentlichen Angelplatz schnell mit seiner zweiten Rute besetzt hat und anschließend Zander abgeschlagen und in etwas Entfernung versteckt hat. Er hatte wohl geglaubt das ich es nicht sehe. Schade nur, als ich dann die Nummer endlich hatte, das er da bereits weg war. Dafür habe ich absolut kein Verständnis.




Spiker86 schrieb:


> Mir Persönlich stellt sich dann immer die Frage ob Videos wie dieses
> Nicht nochmehr solcher Menschen ins Nachbarland lockt
> Und die angellei wie wir sie bis jetzt genießen dürfen irgendwann ein Ende findet?


Sollte dort wirklich jemand durch dieses Video in die Niederlande zum angeln kommen, so wird dieser definitiv auf die strengen Regeln und Sitten aufmerksam gemacht werden. Das passiert bei anderen Videos nicht. Die Leute sind dann definitiv aufgeklärt. Und diese Aufklärung ist mir wichtig.




Spiker86 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Regeln sind..
> Kann mir jemand zufällig sagen ob es im Buch irgendwo steht
> Das die poller im Wasser (bei Brücken zb)
> Nicht betreten werden dürfen?


Im Buch steht nichts darüber. 
Diese Pfeiler sind per Definition keine Brücken und das betreten dieser Pfeiler ist nach meinem Wissensstand auch nicht verboten, werden diese ja auch von Bootsbesitzern genutzt.

Ich war einst auf einem Event in Alkmaar und wir haben dort nachgefragt, ob wir auf diese Pfeiler klettern dürfen. Es war ein Streetfishing Contest. Es wurde uns von offizieller Seite aus erlaubt, das wäre kein Problem so der Veranstalter.

P.S. Ein gutes Beispiel zum Thema falscher Regeln. Ein Freund von mir wurde zusammen mit seinen Freunden an einem Wehr kontrolliert und die mussten Strafe zahlen. Das Ding ist - der zu kontrollierende Polizist (Zivil unterwegs) hat sogar mit ihnen Verhandelt und am Ende konnten die sich eine Strafe teilen. Das skurrile daran: Er hat ihnen eine Strafe für eine Stelle verhängt, von der aus das Angeln nicht verboten ist. Bei der Sportfischerei Niederlande nachfragt ist das Angeln dort nicht verboten. Also die erste falsche Regel von einem "Polizisten". Die zweite Thematik ist jetzt noch skurriler. Laut dem Polizisten dürfte man neuerdings sogar "von" Brücken angeln, sofern man den Verkehr nicht beeinflusst. Letztere Aussage konnte ich nicht bestätigt bekommen und zeigt mir wieder, dass 15 Leute = 15 Regeln haben.


----------



## Andy007 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich..



Auch sehr hilfreich, wenn man solche "Zitate" ohne das vorausgehende postet. Aber ist schon OK Spiker.....


----------



## W-Lahn (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir wurde zusammen mit seinen Freunden an einem Wehr kontrolliert und die mussten Strafe zahlen. Das Ding ist - der zu kontrollierende Polizist (Zivil unterwegs) hat sogar mit ihnen Verhandelt und am Ende konnten die sich eine Strafe teilen. Das skurrile daran: Er hat ihnen eine Strafe für eine Stelle verhängt, von der aus das Angeln nicht verboten ist. Bei der Sportfischerei Niederlande nachfragt ist das Angeln dort nicht verboten



Hat er das Geld zurückbekommen oder ist man der Polizei-Willkür ausgeliefert!?


----------



## shafty262 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Er hat ihnen eine Strafe für eine Stelle verhängt, von der aus das Angeln nicht verboten ist. Bei der Sportfischerei Niederlande nachfragt ist das Angeln dort nicht verboten. Also die erste falsche Regel von einem "Polizisten". Die zweite Thematik ist jetzt noch skurriler. Laut dem Polizisten dürfte man neuerdings sogar "von" Brücken angeln, sofern man den Verkehr nicht beeinflusst. Letztere Aussage konnte ich nicht bestätigt bekommen und zeigt mir wieder, dass 15 Leute = 15 Regeln haben.






Die Frage ist wie geht man mit den BOA's um wenn man sicher ist das die Strafe gar nicht angebracht ist. Und wurde hinterher was unternommen um das Geld der Strafe zurück zu fordern als klar war das die Strafe gar nicht angebracht war? 

Ereignete sich der Vorfall zufällig am großen Wehr richtung nieuwschans? Ich bin an der Rensel auch mal auf nen echt unfreundlichen Zivi gestoßen der nicht von meiner Seite gewichen ist bis ich 50 Meter Abstand zur Brücke hatte. Strafe musste ich nicht zahlen.  



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker86 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Und shafty262 sowie meine Wenigkeit wurden von den Boas kontrolliert,
Diese wiesen uns darauf hin das die Pfeiler zu den Brücken gehören 
Und NICHT betreten werden dürfen!


----------



## shafty262 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Und shafty262 sowie meine Wenigkeit wurden von den Boas kontrolliert,
> Diese wiesen uns darauf hin das die Pfeiler zu den Brücken gehören
> Und NICHT betreten werden dürfen!


Stimmt das hatten wir mal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hat er das Geld zurückbekommen oder ist man der Polizei-Willkür ausgeliefert!?


Ich glaube nicht das es eine Willkür ist. 
(auch wenn besagter Polizist sich darüber ausgelassen hat, in Deutschland mal einen auf den Deckel bekommen zu haben da er in der Nähe einer Schleuse geangelt hat wo Abstand zu halten ist.) 
Ich glaube der Polizist wusste es nicht genauer.

Natürlich kann man gegen so ein Schreiben, was dann ja später angekommen ist, angehen. Ich habe meinen Kumpel auch gesagt, er solle mir das Schreiben geben und ich setze ihm dann ein Schreiben auf, wo ich den Sachverhalt aufkläre und richtig stelle. Wollte er erst machen, am Ende haben die eben den Betrag geteilt was irgendwo bei 30 - 50€ pro Person lag. Hätte ich an dessen Stelle nicht gemacht.



shafty262 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie geht man mit den BOA's um wenn man sicher ist das die Strafe gar nicht angebracht ist.


Man sollte immer freundlich sein. Im Falle einer Unklarheit sollte man darum bitten, besagte Stelle im Buch zeigen zu lassen. 



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ereignete sich der Vorfall zufällig am großen Wehr richtung nieuwschans? Ich bin an der Rensel auch mal auf nen echt unfreundlichen Zivi gestoßen der nicht von meiner Seite gewichen ist bis ich 50 Meter Abstand zur Brücke hatte. Strafe musste ich nicht zahlen.


Abstand zu einer Brücke in unserer Region?
Aber besagtes Wehr (ist doch das mit der Schleuse daneben?) ist es nicht gewesen. Dort ist das Verbot auch berechtigt aufgrund der Fischtreppe. Absolut überfischte Stelle wo man immer wieder auf Deutsche trifft, die alles abknüppeln und glauben dies sei in Ordnung. Und dann mit Köfi auf(!) der Fischtreppen stehen... Ist nicht gerade meine Lieblingsstelle.



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Und shafty262 sowie meine Wenigkeit wurden von den Boas kontrolliert,
> Diese wiesen uns darauf hin das die Pfeiler zu den Brücken gehören
> Und NICHT betreten werden dürfen!


Ich werde dies explizit noch einmal nachfragen. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme damit.


----------



## shafty262 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Abstand zu einer Brücke in unserer Region?
> Aber besagtes Wehr (ist doch das mit der Schleuse daneben?) ist es nicht gewesen. Dort ist das Verbot auch berechtigt aufgrund der Fischtreppe. Absolut überfischte Stelle wo man immer wieder auf Deutsche trifft, die alles abknüppeln und glauben dies sei in Ordnung. Und dann mit Köfi auf(!) der Fischtreppen stehen... Ist nicht gerade meine Lieblingsstelle.
> 
> 
> Ich werde dies explizit noch einmal nachfragen. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme damit.




Ja die Renselbrug um genau zu sein. 


Genau auf das Thema Fischtreppe wollte ich raus. Die meisten übersehen die Fischtreppe und angeln da fröhlich alles ab. Wir meiden die Stelle auch komplett. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Wegen den Pfeilern werde ich noch mal nachfragen.
Dem Schreiben der Sportfischerei Niederlande - welches ich noch habe - ist es nicht über den VISpas geregelt als Bauwerk im/am Wasser. Es gibt lediglich Regeln die von anderer Seite zutreffen könnten, denn man darf den Schiffsverkehr nicht stören. 

Aber ob der Pfeiler per Definition auch 100% dazugehört ist die Frage. Ich kläre es, denn rechtlich gesehen ist ein Pfeiler meines Wissens nach keine Brücke. Ich frage nach #6



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ja die Renselbrug um genau zu sein.


Stehen dort Schilder die darauf hinweisen? Im Buch - gerade geschaut - steht nichts von einem Abstand.




shafty262 schrieb:


> Genau auf das Thema Fischtreppe wollte ich raus. Die meisten übersehen die Fischtreppe und angeln da fröhlich alles ab. Wir meiden die Stelle auch komplett.


Ist auch das sinnigste was man machen kann.


----------



## Steph75 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge durchlese , bestätigt das doch genau was ich sage...  Leute.... vergesst das blöde Buch. Haltet euch daran , das ihr sämtliche Bauwerke meidet und davon etwas Abstand haltet. Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge durchlese , bestätigt das doch genau was ich sage...  Leute.... vergesst das blöde Buch. Haltet euch daran , das ihr sämtliche Bauwerke meidet und davon etwas Abstand haltet. Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.


Als Uferangler sind die Bauwerke aber halt schnell gefundene Spots die oft Fisch bringen. Und wenn wir sie beangeln dürfen ist das doch auch legitim.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Als Uferangler sind die Bauwerke aber halt schnell gefundene Spots die oft Fisch bringen. Und wenn wir sie beangeln dürfen ist das doch auch legitim.



Eben.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge durchlese , bestätigt das doch genau was ich sage...  Leute.... *vergesst das blöde Buch*.


Das Buch ist das Regelwerk, welches für uns Angler gilt. An dem was dort steht, haben wir uns zu halten.

Also höre bitte auf, hier alle mit deinem Unsinn verrückt zu machen, in dem du *falsche Regeln* und Einstellungen zum Angeln (vergesset das blöde Buch) verbreitest.

Wir haben hier jetzt einen Fall der unklar ist. Und genau deshalb habe ich die Anfrage weitergeleitet, damit sie von den BOAs beantwortet zurück kommt und wir "Gewissheit" haben.


----------



## Fischknipser (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ich finde es gerade hier sehr interessant. 
Es werden Strafen verhängt und man weiß gar nicht ob es rechtens ist das man eine Strafe bekommt. 

Klar kann man sich auf das Buch berufen,aber so gut ist mein Niederländisch nicht als das ich da eine Diskussion anfangen könnte. 
Ich habe selber die Erfahrung gemacht,das es gerade grenznah immer wieder zu Problemen kommt.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich schon länger nicht mehr dort angelt,würde es aber wieder gerne machen wollen,bin mir aber ziemlich unsicher.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Klar kann man sich auf das Buch berufen,aber so gut ist mein Niederländisch nicht als das ich da eine Diskussion anfangen könnte.
> Ich habe selber die Erfahrung gemacht,das es gerade grenznah immer wieder zu Problemen kommt.


Wenn man eine Strafe aufgebrummt bekommt, bekommt man auch ein Schreiben nach Hause geschickt, auf dem die Zahlanweisungen stehen. (Bitte nicht Bar bezahlen und erst recht nicht, wenn der vermeintliche Kontrolleur verhandelt.)

Sollte also einmal etwas unklar sein oder man es im Buch nicht übersetzen können, so helfe ich gerne aus. Schreibt es hier oder in einer PN und ich versuche zu helfen. Gerne auch bei einer fälschlichen Strafe.


----------



## Fischknipser (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

So einen "Verhandelnden" habe ich nämlich auch kennengelernt
 Komm ich drauf zurück,Danke. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steph75 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ihr begreift einfach nicht, das die Niederlande nicht Deutschland ist. Man muss von der Denkweise runterkommen, das alles schriftlich beschrieben und genehmigt ist.  Darum ist es auch egal ob man sich informiert, sich was schriftlich geben lässt oder mit maxima persönlich am polder sitzt. Wenn die Polizei meint, das man dort nicht angeln darf, dann darf man da nicht angeln. Und wenn Dennis knoll sich auf den Kopf stellt und meinetwegen noch Pirouetten dreht..... das kostet dann und fertig..... GLAUB ES MIR.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

nö....


----------



## ayron (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Ihr begreift einfach nicht, das die Niederlande nicht Deutschland ist. Man muss von der Denkweise runterkommen, das alles schriftlich beschrieben und genehmigt ist.  Darum ist es auch egal ob man sich informiert, sich was schriftlich geben lässt oder mit maxima persönlich am polder sitzt. Wenn die Polizei meint, das man dort nicht angeln darf, dann darf man da nicht angeln. Und wenn Dennis knoll sich auf den Kopf stellt und meinetwegen noch Pirouetten dreht..... das kostet dann und fertig..... GLAUB ES MIR.....




Ich glaub in einem Rechtsstaat als solcher ja auch die Niederlande gelten sollte es unmöglich sein, dass auch nur ein Verwarngeld angefochten ohne Grund Bestand hat.
Alles Andere würde mich doch sehr wundern.|uhoh:


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Ihr begreift einfach nicht, das die Niederlande nicht Deutschland ist. Man muss von der Denkweise runterkommen, das alles schriftlich beschrieben und genehmigt ist.  Darum ist es auch egal ob man sich informiert, sich was schriftlich geben lässt oder mit maxima persönlich am polder sitzt. Wenn die Polizei meint, das man dort nicht angeln darf, dann darf man da nicht angeln. Und wenn Dennis knoll sich auf den Kopf stellt und meinetwegen noch Pirouetten dreht..... das kostet dann und fertig..... GLAUB ES MIR.....


Das ist mal totaler Schwachsinn. Gesetze sind in Holland genau wie hier in Deutschland nicht willkürlich von der Polizei fest zu legen. Klar können die die Strafen erstmal erteilt werden aber ob die gültig sind ist ne ganz andere Frage. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Danke Jungs....


----------



## Andy007 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Leute, laß ihn doch einfach weiter quengeln. 
Wie sang schon einst BAP im gleichnamigen Song: Lasse doch reden.....

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Michael_05er (3. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Leute, laß ihn doch einfach weiter quengeln.
> Wie sang schon einst BAP im gleichnamigen Song: Lasse doch reden.....
> 
> In diesem Sinne....


Ist jetzt zwar sehr offtopic, aber ich glaube, du verwechselst Ärzte und BAP [emoji33] [emoji33] 

Inhaltlich bin ich aber voll bei dir! 
Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fruehling (4. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Es ist eine wahre Wonne zu lesen, was Dennis (auch) hier schreibt - sehr sachlich, nie persönlich und fachlich immer auf der Höhe der Zeit, Hut ab!

Wäre mir übrigens nie in den Sinn gekommen, mal 100%ig mit Thomas einer Meinung zu sein... |supergri

Wenn ich hingegen solche Statements wie "Ist doch nur ein Buch!" lese, kommt mir unweigerlich in den Sinn, daß Hirntod anscheinend wirklich nicht zum umgehenden Sterben führt.

Hat sich mal einer dieser Irrläufer gefragt, was es bedeuten würde, folgte jeder dieser Ansage? |rolleyes

Das ganze niederländische Angelrechts- und -regelsystem ist ein sehr dynamisch-flexibles. Ich habe miterlebt, wie aus der ehemaligen Groten Vergunning der Vispas wurde - galt damals als Quantensprung und war zuerst derart fehlerbehaftet, daß man dieses neue System kaum nutzen konnte - es waren Kinderkrankheiten.

Mittlerweile funktioniert die Sache nahezu perfekt und wer sich die Mühe macht, in den dortigen Internetseitenaufbau zu schauen, weiß, was ich meine, wenn ich von einem Riesenaufwand schreibe. Es ist schier unfaßbar, welche Menge Arbeit darin steckt, wirklich gewaltig und aller Ehren wert! Man sollte nämlich nicht vergessen, daß mit den paar Kröten, die der einzelne Angler für den Vispas bezahlt, kaum etwas refinanziert werden kann. Die Vereine bekommen übrigens nur knapp die Hälfte des Jahresbeitrags von ca. 40 Euro, die andere Hälfte erhält der niederländische Verband und zwar nur einmalig pro Jahr. Völlig egal, wie oft man diese Summe bezahlt hat (fällt bei jedem weiteren Vereinsbeitritt erneut an und wird am Jahresende nach Beantragung in Form der Dubbelen Afdracht wieder zurücküberwiesen).

An vielen Gewässern stehen Schilder mit einer Telefonnummer drauf, die genutzt werden sollte bei "Calamiteiten am Wasser". Grundsätzlich gilt das irgendwelcher Katastrophen, allerdings sind die Beamten aber auch wegen anderer Belange schnell vor Ort.

Bei Kontrollen durch die Polizei hat man durchaus immer mal wieder den Eindruck, daß sie leicht überfordert ist. Es fehlt offensichtlich einfach der Überblick bzgl. der Fischereirechte. Allerdings ist mir das persönlich so lieber, zumindest aber verglichen mit den Zuständen an vielen deutschen Gewässern. Die Beamten sind ausnahmslos sehr bestimmt, sehr höflich und durch die Bank darüber erstaunt, wieviele Kilometer man gefahren ist, um bei ihnen ans Wasser zu kommen. Immer wieder ein schönes Entrée für einen lockeren Plausch - teilweise auch mit richtig leckeren Meisjes, aber ich schweife ab... :g

Die Vereinskontrolleure sind selbstverständlich zu 100% sattelfest bzgl. der Fischereirechte und auch für sie gilt oben Geschriebenes bzgl. Höflichkeit und Erstaunen.

Die hier vereinzelt gelesenen Befürchtungen, daß Videos oder Berichte über das Angeln in den Niederlanden dazu führen, daß dort all das zerstört wird, wofür man selbst jahrelang nichts hat tun müssen, können einem wirklich nur ein Lächeln abringen. Zeigen sie doch, wie sehr in diesen Fällen die deutsche der niederländischen Mentalität widerspricht.

Man sollte sich im Gegenteil darüber freuen, daß in Zeiten von Google-Maps, -Earth und/oder -Street View, was nun wirklich jeder Depp bedienen und nutzen kann, mit Nachdruck auch auf Feinheiten und Regeln der Hollandangelei hingewiesen wird.

Weiter so, Dennis & Co.! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wäre mir übrigens nie in den Sinn gekommen, mal 100%ig mit Thomas einer Meinung zu sein... |supergri


Da siehste mal - bist lernfähig :q:q:q:q

Danke aber, schön zusammen gefasst..


----------



## Andy007 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar sehr offtopic, aber ich glaube, du verwechselst Ärzte und BAP [emoji33] [emoji33]
> 
> Inhaltlich bin ich aber voll bei dir!
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Auch Offtopic aus gegebenem Anlaß: 
@ Michael_05er: Guckst du hier: http://www.bap.de/start/musik/songtexte/titel/lass-se-doch-reden

#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Und shafty262 sowie meine Wenigkeit wurden von den Boas kontrolliert,
> Diese wiesen uns darauf hin das die Pfeiler zu den Brücken gehören
> Und NICHT betreten werden dürfen!


Ich habe jetzt noch einmal zum Thema Holzpfeiler bei Brücke die Antwort bekommen und der BOA hatte damit recht, dass wir von diesen Pfeilern aus *nicht* angeln sollten. 

Also in Zukunft: Nicht von den Pfeilern aus angeln!

Allerdings stimmt die Aussage nicht, dass es zu den Brücken gehört und über die Regelung geregelt ist, dass man nicht von Brücken angeln darf. Diese Pfeiler sind Anlegestellen für Boote und es müsste daher über den Schiffsverkehr geregelt sein.


----------



## shafty262 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt noch einmal zum Thema Holzpfeiler bei Brücke die Antwort bekommen und der BOA hatte damit recht, dass wir von diesen Pfeilern aus *nicht* angeln sollten.
> 
> Also in Zukunft: Nicht von den Pfeilern aus angeln!
> 
> Allerdings stimmt die Aussage nicht, dass es zu den Brücken gehört und über die Regelung geregelt ist, dass man nicht von Brücken angeln darf. Diese Pfeiler sind Anlegestellen für Boote und es müsste daher über den Schiffsverkehr geregelt sein.


Danke für das nachfragen[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nizzyx (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Darf man denn von jedem Ufer aus angeln? Außer es stehen Schilder, dass es verboten ist das Gelände zu betreten und/oder einem Angelverein angehört?
Ich möchte in Maastricht angeln gehen und dort steht im Visplanner nicht, dass es an manchen Stellen nicht erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Wenn Du die App hast:
Dort wo es blau ist,. darfst Du angeln


----------



## Spiker86 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die App hast:
> Dort wo es blau ist,. darfst Du angeln



Abstand halten gilt auch hier,
Einige wehre und Überläufe sowie Brücken,sind ebenfalls blau in der App markiert,
Trotz dessen darf dort nicht gefischt werden ohne den nötigen Abstand!
(In einigen Provinzen der Fall)
Aber sonst hat Thomas recht:m

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nizzyx (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Das glaube ich so nicht... 
Wenn es blau ist, darf ich das Gewässer dort befischen. Jedoch heißt es nicht, dass ich das Gewässer auch von allen Uferseiten befischen darf.
Es gibt bestimmt einige Stellen die Privatleuten gehören. Dort darf man bestimmt nicht einfach hingehen zum Angeln, auch wenn das Gewässer dort blau ist. 
Dann gibt es z.B. in Roermond einige Gewässer die blau sind. Ich darf die aber nur vom Boot aus befischen. Die Ufer sind Eigentum eines Angelvereins vor Ort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Logo, wenn Privatgrund ist, darfste nicht drauf - das ist weltweit so ;-) 
(Geh mal zu nem Ami auf dessen Privatgrundstück, so irgendwo in Wyoming oder deep south - da hilft Dir keine App mehr, erst schiessen, dann fragen...)...

Die genaueren Bedingungen findeste aber, wenn Du auf die Gewässer klickst in der App, da sind Abweichungen von den normalen, in der Provinz geltenden Bedingungen vermerkt..


----------



## Fruehling (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die App hast:
> Dort wo es blau ist,. darfst Du angeln



_*Korinthi an:*_
Dort, wo es dunkelblau ist, darfst Du angeln, dort, wo es hellblau ist, nicht. Evtl. auch *noch nicht*, weil noch nicht in der Datenbank eingepflegt.
_*Korinthi aus*_

Das sogenannte Uferbetretungsrecht, welches man aus Deutschland kennt - wachsweiche Formulierungen in den deutschen Ländergesetzen hin oder her - gibt es in den Niederlanden nicht. Allerdings stehen auf vielen Grundstücken Schilder mit der Aufschrift "verboden te vissen oder nit toegestaan", obwohl dort lt. VisPlanner das Fischen erlaubt ist. Meine Erfahrung ist die, daß man selbstgemalte Pappschilder durchaus ignorieren kann - haben die Schilder allerdings einen amtlichen (lackierten oder emaillierten) Charakter, sollte man sein Glück woanders versuchen (s.u.). Meist steht in diesen Fällen auch was von einer Ausnahme für Vereinsmitglieder des Vereins XYZ auf dem Schild.

Auf den VisPlanner ist also nicht unbedingt Verlaß, denn immer mal wieder kommt man an Gewässer, die lt. VisPlanner ohne Einschränkungen zu befischen sind, sich allerdings zwischen Druck des Buches und/oder dem Aktualisieren der App rechtlich offensichtlich was getan hat. Zu erkennen an Schildern mit obiger Aufschrift, meist mit dem zusätzliche Hinweis auf irgendwelche Paragraphen. Übrigens ein Grund für das regelmäßige Erscheinen der Aanvulling List (dann auch offizieller Bestandteil des Buches und ebenso mitzuführen, falls kein Smartphone zur Hand), die in gedruckter Form auf solche Änderungen hinweist.

Kuriositäten gibts auch: Fischen an Sonntagen zwischen 9:00 und 15:00 verboten, jede andere Zeit, Feuer frei! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Fruehling schrieb:


> _*Korinthi an:*_
> Dort, wo es dunkelblau ist, darfst Du angeln, dort, wo es hellblau ist, nicht. Evtl. auch *noch nicht*, weil noch nicht in der Datenbank eingepflegt.
> _*Korinthi aus*_


DAnke - so isses..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. August 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wenn eine Stelle blau markiert ist, ist das Angeln erlaubt sofern keine speziellen Regeln zum Gewässer oder Schilder was anderes erzählen. Es gibt Gewässer, da darf man trotz der Möglichkeit die Ufer betreten zu können nicht vom Ufer angeln. Diese Regeln stehen dann auch im Buch oder App zum Gewässer dabei.


----------



## Fischknipser (8. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Ich habe mir heute auch den Vispass geholt. 
Generell finde ich die App nicht schlecht,zumindest auf dem ersten Eindruck. 
Genau das was Dennis im letzten Beitrag geschrieben hat,ist mir heute an einem Gewässer auch schon aufgefallen. 
Das Gewässer ist in der App dunkelblau  dunkelblau markiert,aber man braucht einen zusätzlichen Schein.
Auf Nachfrage im Angelladen habe ich dann dieses zusätzliche DIN A 4 erhalten. 
Man sollte sich also auch immer zusätzlich durch Druck auf das jeweilige Gewässer die Zusatzinformationen durchlesen.

Gewässer gibt es reichlich und ein paar gut aussehende Stellen habe ich auch schon gefunden. 

Wir sieht es eigendlich wenn Teile durch Stacheldraht eingegrenzt sind darf man diese betreten? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Genau das was Dennis im letzten Beitrag geschrieben hat,ist mir heute an einem Gewässer auch schon aufgefallen.
> Das Gewässer ist in der App dunkelblau  dunkelblau markiert,aber man braucht einen zusätzlichen Schein.
> Auf Nachfrage im Angelladen habe ich dann dieses zusätzliche DIN A 4 erhalten.
> Man sollte sich also auch immer zusätzlich durch Druck auf das jeweilige Gewässer die Zusatzinformationen durchlesen.


Wenn ein zusätzliches Dokument benötigt wird, dann darf es im VISplaner nicht "dunkelblau" markiert sein. Das ist dann meines Wissens nach ein Fehler. Soweit ich weiß gibt es irgendwo in einem Hafen nahe der Grenze zu NRW eine solche Situation. Der VISplanner sagt erlaubt - in Wirklichkeit braucht man aber einen separaten Schein.



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Wir sieht es eigendlich wenn Teile durch Stacheldraht eingegrenzt sind darf man diese betreten?


Grundsätzlich dürfen Zäune oder andere Begrenzungen nicht übertreten bzw. eingezäunte Grundstücke betreten werden. Anders kann es aussehen, wenn es dafür solche Weidentore gibt, die nicht abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Fischknipser (8. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Angeln in Holland mit der Spinnrute*

Es geht sich um die Jaarvergunning Stadswateren gemeente Roermond.
In der App sind diese dunkelblau,Aber ich muss dieses Fon A 4 Blatt dabei haben.
Diese sind wohl auch begrenzt...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

